# Constant current regulator



## BBS (Aug 19, 2009)

We'd need more information than that. Are you an electrical contractor?

Do you mean to say that it is double insulated?


----------



## Peewee0413 (Oct 18, 2012)

High voltage?


----------



## bakeel (Jan 27, 2013)

*fresh graduated*

Dear Sir,
I received the bill paper of airport quantities that contains all things we need for Runway and taxiway .One of these paper specifically about constant current regulator spec plus qty,the final item was talking about that cable stated bofore,is that cable for controlling or supplying ?
thats all
Thanks for your interest,


----------



## bakeel (Jan 27, 2013)

*As mentioned*

It is written as follow:
35 mm.sq XLPE cable for two number of high mask???


----------



## Peewee0413 (Oct 18, 2012)

Supply.....? ..wire doesn't control current, isn't that cable used for series lighting on a runway? Lots of light needs high electromotive force.(high voltage). Anyone know what this guy is asking?(unsubscribe )


----------



## ce2two (Oct 4, 2008)

They constant current transformers are used for street lighting ,5 kv ac 6.6 amps constant current transformers they will stay at 6.6 amps no matter what..used on the freeways through out the US ..airport lighting, they use high voltages..


----------



## Peewee0413 (Oct 18, 2012)

Hey nice copy and paste.


----------



## jett95 (Sep 18, 2012)

Peewee0413 said:


> Hey nice copy and paste.


Haha everyone used to get me for that back when i was in school


----------



## bakeel (Jan 27, 2013)

please,unnecessariy to make quarrel for me i need to understand !!
Thats all
Have any one getting experience in airport lighting supply and wires?


----------

